

On Writing & Drawing - cloudhead
http://cloudhead.io/2010/03/15/on-writing-and-drawing/

======
swannodette
While I appreciate the sentiment of the article, and I agree that drawing is
of the "1st degree" (I also believe speech to be of the first degree) a
mistake is made here about the nature of drawing. Some of the argument falls
apart when you realize that act of drawing is not simply a question of
representation. There's a whole world to drawing which is about things which
_do not_ exist, or rather those things which have no being outside of our
thoughts. Or drawing a scene which shows more than could be experienced in
real life- thus the beauty of many old, old drawings as well as a great deal
of contemporary ones.

~~~
cloudhead
very true. I'd like to touch on that next actually, and how it ties in with
abstract art, which needs to be interpreted more than 'sensed'.

